# rosehip seed oil



## apalmy417 (Nov 25, 2013)

I read a very old post about using rosehip seed oil, tea tree oil and castor oil mix for ingrown hairs.  But I cant find rosehip seed oil for sale at any of the recommended sites here.  Does anyone have experience with this product  

thanks in advance


----------



## indulgebandb (Nov 25, 2013)

I use it as part of my oil moisturizer for my face. I just bought it from amazon. It's a little pricey but for that use not bad- as long as you aren't using it in large quantities.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2013)

Majestic Mountain Sage and Mountain Rose Herbs carry rosehip. Here's what I have in my notes for rosehip:

Prevents, heals damaged skin. Reduces wrinkles, stretch marks, broken capillaries, UV damage, hyper pigmentation, burns, scars. Generally improves skin appearance, reduces signs of aging. Eczema, psoriasis. Blend w helichrysum, carrot, or rose EOs and/or calendula-infused oil. Avoid use on acne or very oily skin -- can aggravate acne. Can be irritating to sensitive skin.

Keep it refrigerated for longest life. Blend with longer-lived oils like meadowfoam or jojoba for maximum shelf life at room temp. Rosehip is fairly oily and heavy feeling, so I use it at 20% or less and make up the rest of my facial oil blend with lighter, faster absorbing oils (jojoba and meadowfoam being two of those).


----------



## apalmy417 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Lindy (Nov 27, 2013)

Check NDA - it's where I got mine... (Rosehip Oil)


----------

